# Tips on minimizing vehicle connection error?



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

So... it's getting cold here.

I'd love to connect to the car from the app (iOS for me) and get the interior warming up before I head out (front and rear window defrost, heated seats - dreaming I know...)

The car has wifi access. It's plugged in. I don't know what else I can do to wake it more reliably from its deep slumber.

Are there any settings I'm missing? Does waking the car up just suck generally?

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

yyzunderdog said:


> So... it's getting cold here.
> 
> I'd love to connect to the car from the app (iOS for me) and get the interior warming up before I head out (front and rear window defrost, heated seats - dreaming I know...)
> 
> ...


How good is the LTE signal where you park? If the car is asleep, its WiFi will be disconnected, leaving LTE as the only option to wake it up.

Other members here with weak LTE coverage where their vehicle is parked have reported the same issue trying to wake the car up.


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> How good is the LTE signal where you park? If the car is asleep, its WiFi will be disconnected, leaving LTE as the only option to wake it up.
> 
> Other members here with weak LTE coverage where their vehicle is parked have reported the same issue trying to wake the car up.


Good question - but the LTE coverage seems decent as well.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

That seems strange to me if the car has a good LTE signal where it's parked. I turn on the heat every morning with the IOS app and I haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

This helped me... Hold break down. While holding break reboot by pressing both steering wheel buttons at same time. Hold all until you see t on screen and display rebooting


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

I have this same problem maybe about 1 out of every 6 mornings. A temporary workaround is to unlock the car from the app; that forces it to wake up and then you can turn on climate control, etc. And if it's parked outside then remember to lock it again. This assumes that you're within about 30 feet of the car to unlock it (which uses Bluetooth).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

yyzunderdog said:


> So... it's getting cold here.
> 
> I'd love to connect to the car from the app (iOS for me) and get the interior warming up before I head out (front and rear window defrost, heated seats - dreaming I know...)
> 
> ...


Since you are using iOS, you can also ty theseShortcut routines

This Shortcut will check if the car is offline and wake it, if it's online then it won't do anything.
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/65a2c8de5647413c832b9ad5e5b0d580
And this one cranks the heat
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/7dd1d50cce164a14a431d7db72d3ea1a
The person that developed these said any will wake the car, but in the process of waking, the rest of that action may be lost and require it to be ran again. So the dedicated wake one is not specifically needed, unless you are adverse to pressing the same thing twice, or just want to wake the car up prior to something else, like if a particular phone's bt isn't particularly good at waking a car up a walk up

If you are not familiar with Shortcuts, you need to download the app from the App Store (by Apple), then when clicking these links, they will download the code and create the shortcut in the app.
These shortcuts include your tesla login info, so suggest only installing these if you have your phone secured/locked with a passcode, fingerprint, faceID. Otherwise, you can use them by manuallying entering the login info each time, but that kinda defeats the easy ability the shortcut gives you.

Thread on Shortcuts


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone. Much appreciated! I’m also going to be experimenting with the wifi situation to see if I can make it even stronger.


----------

